

Advanced Event Timeline With PHP, CSS & jQuery - Tutorialzine
http://tutorialzine.com/2010/01/advanced-event-timeline-with-php-css-jquery/

======
shaunxcode
I am not trying to nay-say this (As it is rather light weight/simple) but when
I read the word "Advanced" I was anticipating it being at least as
functional/extensible as the <http://www.simile-widgets.org/timeline/> widget.

------
prodigal_erik
Use with caution. Much of the content (everything beyond the headlines) is
inaccessible unless the user trusts js, and it's not obvious that there's more
to see.

